# When Jack Russells attack!



## Equus5O (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

That just looks so bad from the pics!! lol!! 
But I have cocker spaniels that can look even more viscious if I were to get a great pic like that! wish my camera took pics like that!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL I posted over on BYC. Just to funny.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jack Russel's 2 houses down from us with invisible fences. First of all, they suck!! Way too nervous and angry. Max freaked out at first by them . I keep walking him by them (A-holes!!!!) and telling him not to worry, they're jerks... he seems to get it.


----------



## Equus5O (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL I have time to kill tonight, so I couldn't help but cross-post.

He's left marks on that poor little savages neck, so she couldn't wait to get the upper hand!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

I love the first one, the look on the puppy's face is hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I love JRT. I have a rescue that is half JRT half corgi and she is INSANE. 

Great pics!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That first pic is funny!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

omg I love the first pic the puppies face is like "omg get it off me!!!!" lol too funny.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Years ago my GSD Cheyenne was chased by a JR when he was only a baby. That little POS used to terrorize the whole neighborhood.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

My JRT X Corgi girl doing what she does best ... terrorizing the bigger dogs


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

The first picture is so funny!!!! The JR looks completly insane and the pupp seems to say "WTF! He is crazy!!!! Save me!!!"

Lol

Amazing pup by the way!

All Jack Russel we have met weren't very nice toward other dogs.....I love JR so much, they are nice little dogs, but I never saw one well behave (which is due to their owners....JR are very high level energy dog and owners were all like "Well, I walk him once a week, isn't enough???")


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

We don't speak to one neighbor(and visa versa) because of our their Jack Russel...little terror!


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

I have just become a member of this forum and I have to say I cannot stand jack russels they have got a big chip on their shoulders as have most little dogs in my opinion


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

mazza said:


> I have just become a member of this forum and I have to say I cannot stand jack russels they have got a big chip on their shoulders as have most little dogs in my opinion


my aunt and uncle have a JRT and it's very fat and very annoying she's calmed down a lot now that she's 12 year old(?) I can't remember how old she is,but when she was younger she was a terror. I can't stand JRT or any out of control little dog for that matter but JRT's seem to be the worst I don't get it. oh welcome to the forums btw


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for welcoming me to the forum this is all brand new to me:wild:


----------

